# Flying time enhancing tecniques of tipples



## Syed Madad Ali (Apr 6, 2009)

Dear members,
I am Madad Ali from Faisalabad,Pakistan. I am searching of enhancing techniques of high flyers pigeons in very hot conditions. Some teas and medicines . Can you help me.
I am taking part in 11 alternative days compitions ( in local language 11 bazian) in comming May-June. Each person will fly 11 pigeons . If any pigeon lost during compition you can not replace and will be excluded from team. This compitions is best of 11 .
Thanks


----------



## Syed Madad Ali (Apr 6, 2009)

My mail address is [email protected]


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Syed,
When I want my rollers to fly higher, I give them fatty oily seeds. Corn sunflower and safflower,millet and others. Add some wheat and higher protein too. Feed em all they can eat. One suggestion, feed them one variety of seed at a time. It will improve the performance. doing this ensures they are all getting a relatively equal amount of the seeds offered and not just picking the favorites.

Good Luck Syed

v99


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You can try tipplers.com and look for the articles. There are a lot of tips there to keep flying your birds long.
Here is the link: http://www.tipplers.com/info/

Read the feeding articles and training articles there because they talked about types of feed and how it influences the results. Good luck in your race!


----------

